# Striper?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone getting any Ohio River striper? The river level and temp looks good, but Im sure that the river is very muddy. Hope to give it a try on Sunday!


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I caught a 26", approx 10lb one on Wednesday evening right at dark on a black spinner bait in a creek off of the Ohio. It was the only one I caught, but on ultralight tackle, my arms were cramping by the time I got him to the bank...what a blast! I only went fishing for about an hour.

We are thinking about trying it again Saturday morning. PM me if you are interested in making the trip down.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Creekwalker did you see many of them breaking the surface?


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

truck,
Only bait fish jumping. I am assuming the stripers were under there chasing them, but no major surface breaks from stripers crashing the bait fish.

It was kind of strange. From the spot we were fishing, I could see the surface breaks down the creek towards the river and as the evening wore on, the surface breaks got closer and closer. The fish I caught hit about the time the surface breaks were within casting range  I am hoping that they were making their fall run up the creeks from the river and will be in there for a few days.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks I plan on going out this weekend,maybe I will get lucky


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

A 10lb striper on light equipment had to be an awesome fight! I have caught them in the 5LB range while casting for skipjack, and that is a long hard fight! The river is expected to fall a few feet by Sunday, and with any luck I will get into a few.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hybrids out east on the Ohio.
2 buddys and myself hit many on light tackle this past weds-thurs. all on live baits like Emerald shiners & shad either floating them or bottom fishing.
Hope the water and weather turn around for you guys down south for a change.

Scott


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Going after my first striper this winter. Already caught a nice hybrid, as some of you know  I'll have to contact my " Striper " patrol fellow  .Good luck to all !!! CATKING


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Rooster and Truck,
Any luck this weekend? I went back to the creeks twice and got skunked once and caught a bunch of little white bass and sauger...no hybrids. After the brief rain we had, the creek was up a little so I was hoping for some good action...but not to be.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

No luck here,hit 3 spots that we normaly get into them-blank!It was just a very slow day for us yesterday.One small flat and one small channel  guess it beats none.They have to eat sometime  We did manage to waste alot of good bait trying though


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Casted 3oz of lead for 4 hours without a bite!


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

A friend and I are heading to East Fork on Thursday in the early AM. Anybody heard anything about the hybrids up there? Last year, a few weeks later than this, I put in on the ramp off of 133 (on the creek), not sure what the ramp was called. I got into quite a few of them, not much size but a lot of them as I paddled towards the lake.

Anyone know if they are still in the main lake...maybe near the beach, or have they started heading up the creek?


----------

